# Did I have a miscarriage? (graphic)



## Shiloh

I started getting severe PMS symptoms (cramps, bloating, mood swings, very grouchy and tired). I also during this time and right before had VERY swollen ankles. This has happened to me a few times before so I am not sure if this was related to what's going on with me now. But they get exremely swollen like when women are further along in the pregnancy, Im sure it has to do with salt intake. Ok so anyway these PMS symptoms continued for 2 whole weeks and I started wondering whether my period would come at all. Sometimes I PMS for a week but this was starting to really drag out. 
Finally I started my period and that was no 15 days ago and I still have some pink/brown discharge. So back to when it first started, it seemed pretty normal til the next day or so (also my ankle swelling went down right before my period started, incase that is of any importance). Then I started bleeding very heavily which is abnormal for me. I was getting alot of blood clots and pretty gigantic ones as well as pieces of tissue. My cramps were horrendous and my ovaries felt like they were in ALOT of pain, like sharp specific gas like pains right over each one, also when I moved around it almost felt (sometimes still kind of does) feel like there is something moving around inside that is causing pain and also my cervix was literally in pain and sensitive (sitting down even hurt). At one point it felt like my cervix dropped pretty low where it was almost right there when I checked with my hand. Then like an inch or alittle more piece of tissue came out during the first week and it kind of freaked me out but I have had tissue come out in my period before but that one was alittle on the bigger side. Then a few days later a much larger triangular shaped piece came out. I researched it and it seemed to look like photos and sound a endometrium cast (right word i think?) Where the lining sheds all at once instead of alittle at a time. The cramps and heavy bleeding continued tho so I thought maybe I have endometriosis? Or possibly polyps/fibroids cysts etc. etc. 
Anyway, I did start worrying at a possible miscarriage as well because that continued to pop up in my searches too. I have a son and since having him 9 years ago I have rarely used protection or any type of birth control at all, the few times were condoms and thats it, but I have never gotten pregnant so I started thinking I am not even able to have any more children (getting pregnant with my son seemed to happen with absolutely no problem at all tho!) So I talked to my sister who had a miscarriage before and she said maybe I should take a pregnancy test if I did have one it can still show up as a positive, so a few days ago I took 2 (double pack) of tests and they both showed up fairly quickly with very faint positives. My sister said that the brand of test I used is not the greatest to try a diff brand, so I did the next day and that one too came up with a very faint positive. So I think I may have actually had a miscarriage?
When I took the pregnancy tests a few days ago my heavy bleeding had stopped and now there was only a constant pink slimy discharge and some brown old blood. Now last night I wiped and there was alittle bit of bright red blood. I went to bed fine but woke up today with a horrible back ache (possibly from my crappy bed tho, which has given me bad backaches before) but I had some minor cramping again and when I wiped today there was bloody discharge tho not heavy bleeding, seemed mucousy. So late afternoon I had to use the restroom so I did and im not sure why but I looked into the toilet and there was also a piece of something that looked alittle bloody-ish and jelloish so I scooped it out and examined it and it was about 1 1/2" and wasn't just like a piece of skin like tissue like the other 2 but was a mass and was multi colored like it was darker and lighter pink, darker and light red, greyish and there was like a round dark colored sack or something that was small inside it looked like it was a sac of blood but it had folds I kind of opened them up and took pictures. Which I HAVE and would like some input on from someone (if you could point me into the right direction of a good site to go to or that has good pictures?) I am not going to traumatize anyone beyond reading my disgusting details on here. I have both the supposed endometrium lining and the blob in the freezer so that when I can get to a doctor I can show them and make sure of what it is. Maybe it is some sort of cysts but I am not sure because of the faint pregnancy tests? If it was a miscarriage, I want to know, I also want to know how far along it is (which is why I'd like to show someone or find photos online to compare to.)
I started a new job almost 2 months ago so my medical does not kick in for another month but I am wondering if maybe I should go to the doctors for this? I feel much better right now but don't know if anything else will come out later. Now when I wipe it is just light brown discharge. Also, my stomach doesn't feel so bloated and is not hard (tho I did also use the restroom!) Ok im SO sorry for all the disgusting details but I would like some honest input. Thank you.


----------



## Shiloh

Oh and I can't edit so I have a few more details to add.

The past week my cervix stopped hurting so much and lifted back up so it now toward the back where it should be. 
Also, when the 2 pieces of skin like tissue came out of me, the first one I wiped and felt a pain in my cervix and I think maybe it was still not all the way out and it hurt when i wiped and pulled it out? The second larger triangular piece happened because I stuck my finger in to feel my cervix cuz it was in so much pain and I felt at the opening like a shaggy fleshy thing and at first thought OMg something definitely wrong with my cervix but then I went back to feel it again (and this was when my cervix was still more to the back and tucked away like) I felt it more and it ended up being the piece of tissue cuz it came out as a glop on my finger. I freaked out cuz it was so big but i only knew it was a triangle shaped cuz i inspected it and opened it up. 
Also, I meant that I am on my 17th day, not 15th (I seemed to have lost count over the weekend!)


----------



## Shiloh

Sorry one more important fact! I am married and have been with the same man (my sons father) for going on 10 years soon and I lost my virginity to him so I have only had sex with one person (that is why I have had unprotected sex). Just so everyone knows!


----------



## Nina83

Hi Honey,
I'm sorry <3
It does sound like a miscarriage. Was your period late at all?
You should definitly go to a doctor. If your test is still coming up positive, they could check your HCG levels to make sure. Plus, if it was a MC, you'd want an US to make sure everything is out. 
You can post pictures here, people here are used to it. 
I think if you took a few tests and they all came out positive, they're not all wrong.
I didn't have a natural miscarriage, but it sounds a lot like what other have described. :hugs:


----------



## Squishii

This sounds like it could be a miscarriage, but it also sounds like it could be caused by something other than a miscarriage as well.. I'm going to lean more towards miscarriage only because of the faint positive pregnancy tests you got, but im not a doctor. If you take more tests and they become negative then it probably was. The best thing for you to do to find out for sure is to see your doctor.. have some blood tests done to check your hcg levels and do ultrasounds/pelvic exams etc. It's important to get checked, because if you did have a miscarriage, it's possible that your uterus didn't expel everything it should of, and that could cause more problems like infections. Bleeding can and severe pain can also be caused by an ectopic pregnancy ( which can cause faint positives) which could be very dangerous for you. It's also possible that this bleeding could of been caused by other conditions like a subchronic hematoma or placenta previa, and the baby could still be fine. The only way to tell is to see a medical professional. Hope you get your answers soon.


----------



## Shiloh

Thank you both for your replies!
I actually have completely stopped bleeding later this evening! As soon as that piece of tissue came out I had some very light brown discharge but no more blood at all. I did have some cramping yesterday and very mild, hardly no cramping early this morning before work and now at almost 5:30 I have zero cramping as well as no discharge at all, it's like i am back to normal!
My husband is bringing me a pregnancy test right now so I will probably take it as soon as i get up tomorrow morning since I heard thats the best time to detect?
I would hate to think that maybe my baby may still be alive, that would be horrible! Not that it's alive of course but that something is wrong with it and nothing is being done =( I honestly don't feel pregnant at all now tho, I do have some bloating but I have always had a problem with bloating (food allergies I think) but my stomach actually feels soft again as before it often felt very hard during my cramps as well as looked very huge. I will update on on the pregnancy test and maybe I will post photos, i'd hate to make anyone view them if this is all 'over with' hopefully. I worried about ectopic too esp cuz my ovaries hurt so much. If this test shows up positive too I will definately make an app. asap. Thank you all for your input!


----------



## Shiloh




----------



## Shiloh

The first 2 pics are each side of the piece of triangular tissue I passed earlier and the last few are diff angles of the blob that came out.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG6164.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 43









IMAG6166.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 38









IMAG6169.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 49


----------



## Shiloh

In the last picture the dark red dot is a small sac that looks like its full of dark red fluid, the sac was small but bigger then in the picture as it was kind of inside and I had to kind of pull it outward.


----------



## Shiloh

And I guess the pieces of tissue were kind of bigger than I first described them to be.


----------



## Wildfire81

I am very sorry to say, but that looks like the embryo. You might call your doctor. I have lost 2 babies, and I feel for you.


----------



## Misscalais

Looks like it was a miscarriage to me Hun, I'm so sorry. I passed something similar a few days ago but mine was a tiny bit smaller. My 2nd loss this year.


----------



## FeLynn

I have never seen anything like this


----------



## Shiloh

Ok so I took another test and it was a light positive again. Also last night I had some minor gas like pains on my ovaries again but nothing major but I did think I hope its nothing. Well so today late morning my lower back started hurting and now I have some cramps and just went to the bathroom and Im bleeding again! I hate this. I need to get seen by a doctor already. 

And thank you all for your kind words, input and advice. I'm so sorry for all your losses :(


----------



## sunflower82

Yes you should go see your doc lots of 
Hugs


----------



## Shiloh

I stopped later yesterday. I had a little bit of a stressful day at work yesterday which was when and where it started so I think it was a sporadic short event? It's all so strange! I will update when I find out whats going on, thank you all!


----------



## blondebabe

So sorry to hear this babe you are so brave putting the pics up. I googled 'miscarriage tissue' and the pics you put up look very simular. I am so sorry. Lots of hugs for u and take it easy :flow: xxxx


----------



## justhoping

YOU REALLY need to see a doctor asap if that came out of you....i would lean toward m/c but if it was you need to see a doctor as what came out is not small and its not a game..you can get a infection that can quickly go wrong...

if its not pregnancy possibly you have an infection and that is your body passing tissue from the infection out...if so again YOU NEED TO SEE A DOCTOR asap...not guess it or have people on the net second guess it....

its your health and can mean your life as things again can go wrong really really fast hun..

i urge you to go to the er with what you have and been seen asap....forget the home test just go hun


----------

